# Screenshot



## SirBen (10 Juni 2003)

Habe nochmal ne Frage ganz Abseits des eigentlichen Forums.
Wie kann ich einen Sreenshot machen?
VIele Grüsse
Sir Ben


----------



## Heiko (10 Juni 2003)

Zum Beispiel mit 
Alt+Print
Damit wird das aktuell aktive Fenster in die Zwischenablage kopiert und Du kannst es problemlos in ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm einfügen und abspeichern.

Es gibt freilich auch Tools hierfür, die sind aber in aller Regel nicht erforderlich.


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Juni 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Beispiel mit
> Alt+Print
> Damit wird das aktuell aktive Fenster in die Zwischenablage kopiert und Du kannst es problemlos in ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm einfügen und abspeichern.
> 
> Es gibt freilich auch Tools hierfür, die sind aber in aller Regel nicht erforderlich.




Wenn kein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm vorhanden ist, tut es Word oder OpenOfficeWriter auch.


----------



## Heiko (10 Juni 2003)

Word ist aber evil, weil man das Bild nie mehr aus dem Dokument herausbekommt.


----------



## technofreak (11 Juni 2003)

SirBen schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich einen Sreenshot machen?


Eines der elegantestes Programme, daß immer wieder als kostenlose Zugabe bei PC-Magazinen
beigelegt wird ist Paintshop-Pro . Bei diesem Programm läßt sich vorab bestimmen, ob der ganze
 Bildschirm, das aktive Fenster oder auch noch andere Kombinationen (die ich im Moment nicht auswendig weiß, 
weil ich das Programm auf einer  anderen Platte habe) direkt als neues Bild gespeichert wird . Das Programm wird gestartet ,dann
 sozusagen der Hahn gespannt und mit einer frei zu definierenden Taste ausgelöst. Abspeichern läßt sich dann das Bild 
in praktisch allen mir bekannten   Bilddateiformaten, natürlich JPEG, GIF, TIFF usw. 
tf


----------



## Baller Otto (11 Juni 2003)

SirBen schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich einen Sreenshot machen?



Auch nett: Printkey => http://www.pctip.ch/library/downloads/dl.asp?id=2667
ist Freeware.

Gruss BO


----------

